# Need bulk plan!



## Dandan96 (Mar 17, 2014)

After reading a few of the posts on here I have finally got an idea of how I need to start building, and first of all is putting weight on! I'm currently 6'2'' 73kg and a plant mechanic so I burn fat quote rapid at work. I am going to go out tomorrow and get some food for this plan and could really do with some advice on what meals to eat, I will eat pretty much anything, also if anyone knows some good protein to start that would be great, cheers, dan


----------



## Dandan96 (Mar 17, 2014)

And 17yrs old btw


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Do some research on the forum mate. The answers to your questions are all over the forum already.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Well respected member on the forum and also heard good things. If I wasn't cutting i'd be using this.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/253052-guide-writing-your-own-solidtraining-diet-plan.html


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Dandan96 said:


> if anyone knows some good protein to start that would be great, cheers, dan


Chicken or beef


----------



## Blupe Blupe (Mar 5, 2014)

Can't reply to solidcecil for payment details can someone help


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Blupe Blupe said:


> Can't reply to solidcecil for payment details can someone help[/quote @solidcecil :thumb:


----------



## Blupe Blupe (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks m8


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Blupe Blupe said:


> Can't reply to solidcecil for payment details can someone help


Hi mate, feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## Blupe Blupe (Mar 5, 2014)

Done cheers m8


----------

